# Lost Gear Bag @Hecla on 7/4



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Clear NRS dry bag, w/ splash top, long-sleeve hydroskin, first aid kit, and other incidentals inside. "STU J" marked on the outside.

Call 918/813-2857. Thx.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

If you haven't yet, make sure to call the AHRA visitor's center and see if one of the rangers picked it up, or if it got turned in.




AHRA said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know to check with the Park Office (719)539-7289 in Salida if they lose gear on the Arkansas. We aquire a far amount of equipment each year with out contact info on it.
> 
> Andrew
> River Ranger
> Colorado State Parks



Good luck.


----------

